# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  *برنامه روزانه نظام قدیم* (شروع از 98/11/8)

## _Hilda_

*از امروز تا 13 تیر که کنکور تجربی هست، 158 روز فرصت داری...
تا آلان به هر دلیلی بد مطالعه کردی یا اصلا هیچی نخوندی! من یه یه سوال  میپرسم، این 158 روز باقی مونده رو هم میخوایی مثل روزها و سال های قبل بگذرونی؟!
سوال رایج بچه ها این هست که الان میتونم؟! شروع کنم؟! اگه نشه؟! و... یک بار برای همیشه جواب این سوال رو میدم... 
من یا هر فرد دیگه ای نمیتونه بهت بگه که شما اگر از امروز، n ساعت مطالعه کنی، از هر سطحی میتونی به سه رشته اصلی برسی!! و همینطور هم نمیتونه بگه که ممکن نیست و تو نمیتونی... موفق شدن یا شکست خوردنت به خیلی موارد بستگی داره ولی من یه چیزی رو خیلی مطمئن میتونم بگم! اگر شروع به خوندن کنی، میتونی رتبه ی کنکور رو از چیزی که قراره با نخوندنت به دست بیاری خیلی خیلی بهتر کنی و به نظرم این دلیل کافی برای تلاش هست... ازت میخوام بدون اینکه دنبال بگردی که تا الان کسی بوده؟! یا بری بپرسی آیا میشه؟! یا بری سایت کانون و کارنامه ها و درصدها رو نگاه کنی و هردفعه تخمین رتبه بزنی، شروع به خوندن کنی و تمام توانت رو بکار بگیری و به پایان راه فکر نکنی...
به خدا اعتماد کن و نتیجه تلاش هاتو بهش بسپار، همین برای آرامشت کافیه اگر با تمام وجود باورش کنی... 
خب بریم سراغ برنامه :
این برنامه براساس هیچ آزمونی نوشته نشده و تا پایان اردیبهشت مباحث خونده و مرور میشن(خرداد و تیر هم برای جمع بندی و آزمون های جامع) در درس های زیست و شیمی و عمومی ها هیچ مبحثی حذف نشده اما در ریاضی بخش هندسه و در فیزیک بخش های دینامیک و حرکت شناسی حذف شدن... بعد از هر 10 روز، 2 روز مرور مباحث گذشته و بعد از هر 2 هفته، 1 روز بازه عمومی ها حذف میشن و میتونید اون زمان رو استراحت کنید... 
برنامه رو ساعت گذاری نمیکنم و به صورت حجمی اعلام میکنم امروز برای هر درس چه قدر زمان باید گذاشت... 
کلیت برنامه به صورت یک روز درمیان به این شکل هست:
روز اول : فیزیک 3.30 ساعت _ زیست 5.30 ساعت _ ادبیات 1.30 ساعت _ عربی 2.30 ساعت _ زبان 45 دقیقه
روز دوم : ریاضی 3.30 ساعت _ شیمی 5 ساعت _ ادبیات 1.30 ساعت _ دینی 2.30 ساعت _ زبان 45 دقیقه
(بعضی ها 5.30 ساعت زیست یا 5 ساعت فیزیک رو پشت سر هم میخونن و بعضی هم بینش عمومی یا ریاضی و فیزیک میخونن، باید ببینی چطور راحتی و به همون روش بخونی)
منابع:
زیست : نشرالگو سال به سال و اگر قبلا این کتاب رو مطالعه کردید از آیکیو استفاده کنید... برای مرور، تخته سیاه جامع
شیمی : برای درسنامه، مبتکران یا خیلی سبز مناسب هست و برای تست، نشان دارهای مبتکران +زوج یا فردهای  آیکیو... برای مرور، موج آزمون
فیزیک : یه درسنامه یا جزوه مختصر که باهاش راحتی، درس نامه گاج نقره ای جامع یا خیلی سبز خوبه + تست های کتاب 30 سال کنکور آبی قلمچی و اگر کم بود تست های نشاندار گاج نقره ای... برای مرور، سه سطحی
ریاضی : یه درسنامه یا جزوه مختصر، درسنامه کتاب تخته سیاه یا خیلی سبز مناسبه + تست های کتاب 30 سال کنکور آبی قلمچی قلمچی و اگر کم بود سه سطحی... برای مرور، موج آزمون
ادبیات (به صورت مبحثی مطالعه میشه) : قرابت= نشر دریافت+مبحثی نشرالگو _ آرایه= کلک معلم+مبحثی نشر الگو _ تاریخ ادبیات و لغت= لقمه مهروماه یا مبحثی نشرالگو یا... _ زبان فارسی= 5 بحث زبان فارسی نشر الگو
عربی : برای قواعد، خیلی سبز جامع ولی تست کم داره، برای تست عربی کامل گاج
دینی : گاج نقره ای
زبان : جامع مبتکران*

----------


## _Hilda_

اگر کسی هست که شروع نکرده اعلام کنه که بدونم ...

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*سلام . طبق برنامه قلم چی میزارید یا از صفر*

----------


## asaal9093

من برنامه برا فیزیک و شیمی و ریاضی میخوام و عربی

----------


## _Hilda_

> *سلام . طبق برنامه قلم چی میزارید یا از صفر*


از صفر... مرور هم داره به شکل آزمونی که وقتی رسیدیم توضیح میدم به چه شکل 
فلا تا شب افرادی که نیاز به برنامه دارن اعلام کنن که مطمئن بشم بی فایده نیست

----------


## _Hilda_

*پست اول ویرایش شد*
افرادی که با این برنامه میخونن، هر شب در این تایپیک گزارش مطالعه ارسال کنن... اگر ارسال نشه، ادامه نمیدم

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*ممنون که وقت گذاشتین . میگم من عادت کردم زیست و شیمی و هر روز بخونم .....شما یه روز در میون گذاشتین ...حالا با کدوم روش پیش برم به نظرت*

----------


## _Hilda_

> *ممنون که وقت گذاشتین . میگم من عادت کردم زیست و شیمی و هر روز بخونم .....شما یه روز در میون گذاشتین ...حالا با کدوم روش پیش برم به نظرت*


خواهش میکنم... 
دو درس تشریحی مثل زیست و شیمی یا محاسباتی مثل فیزیک و ریاضی وقتی پشت سر هم باشن ذهن خیلی خسته میشه... در آزمون ها هم باید این رو رعایت کرد، یعنی اول زیست بعد ریاضی یا فیزیک هر کدوم قوی تری بعد شیمی و آخری ریاضی یا فیزیک... 
یک روز امتحان کن، اگر نتونستی به روش خودت بخون

----------


## _Hilda_

*98/11/8
زیست مولکول(زیست1_فصل1) : 5.30 ساعت
فیزیک (نور و بازتاب نور) : 3.30 ساعت
عربی1 (دروس 1و2و3) : 2.30 ساعت
ادبیات : 30 دقیقه قرابت_20 دقیقه آرایه_15 دقیقه تاریخ ادبیات_25 دقیقه لغت و املا
زبان : 10 دقیقه حل یک کلوز و یک ریدینگ_30 دقیقه حفظ لغت_10 دقیقه تست لغت*

----------


## Mysterious

*شما مشاورید یا رتبه برتر؟
اگه میشه لطفا روش برنامه ریزیتونو بگید بهتره*

----------


## _Hilda_

> *شما مشاورید یا رتبه برتر؟
> اگه میشه لطفا روش برنامه ریزیتونو بگید بهتره*


فکر میکنم کامل مشخص باشه.زیست رو به صورت ترکیبی گذاشتم و ریاضی و فیزیک هم به صورت جامع. برحسب حجم مطالب بهشون زمان دادم و مسلما ممکنه برای هر فرد کمی متفاوت باشه که این دیگه وظیفه خودشه تا کم و زیاد کنه.
بین هر دو!!! اینکه من کیم و کجام و چی میخونم مهم نیست! اصل مطلب این برنامه است که برای افرادی هست که واقعا گیج و سردرگم شدن و بدون فکر نوشته نشده و همه موارد رعایت شده

----------


## _Hilda_

*98/11/9
شیمی دوم (فصل1) : 5.30 ساعت
ریاضی (احتمال) : 3.30 ساعت
دینی3 (دروس 1و2) : 2.30 ساعت
ادبیات : 20 دقیقه قرابت_10 دقیقه آرایه_ 1 ساعت زبان فارسی
زبان : 10 دقیقه حل یک کلوز و یک ریدینگ_30 دقیقه حفظ لغت_10 دقیقه تست لغت
. 
اصلا کسی از این برنامه استفاده میکنه؟! این هم مشابه و شاید خیلی بهتر از همون برنامه هایی هست که دارن 300 و 400 تومن میفروشن!!
منم بلد بودم هزینه دریافت کنم و اتفاقا زیاد بودن افرادی که میخواستنش ولی وقت پیگیریش رو نداشتم... الان حدود 10 نفر با پایه ای میانگین 20 درصد از این برنامه استفاده میکنن و دقیق اجرا میشه.. وقتت از دست نره!!!*

----------


## asaal9093

سلام. من نظام قدیمم. زیست زبان ادبیات دینی تموم کردم. البته زیست ژنتیکم مونده‌. ادبیاتم زبان فارسی. ارایه بلدم اما یکم تستش زمان میبره برام.
عربی شروع نکردم.  ریاضی امار احتمال ماتریس خوندم الان رو معادله درجه دو هستم. فیزیک هیچی . شیمی هم کم. فصل یک و دو و سه دوم بلدم یک و دو پیشم یه چیزایی یادمه. 
کمکم میکنی؟ من چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟  من عاشق پزشکی ام

----------


## _Hilda_

> سلام. من نظام قدیمم. زیست زبان ادبیات دینی تموم کردم. البته زیست ژنتیکم مونده‌. ادبیاتم زبان فارسی. ارایه بلدم اما یکم تستش زمان میبره برام.
> عربی شروع نکردم.  ریاضی امار احتمال ماتریس خوندم الان رو معادله درجه دو هستم. فیزیک هیچی . شیمی هم کم. فصل یک و دو و سه دوم بلدم یک و دو پیشم یه چیزایی یادمه. 
> کمکم میکنی؟ من چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟  من عاشق پزشکی ام������


اول اینکه عاشق های پزشکی زیادن ولی کسی بهش میرسه که تلاش کنه! 
منظورت از تمام کردن چیه؟! یعنی از تابستون تا الان خوندی شون یا قبلا؟!

----------


## asaal9093

> اول اینکه عاشق های پزشکی زیادن ولی کسی بهش میرسه که تلاش کنه! 
> منظورت از تمام کردن چیه؟! یعنی از تابستون تا الان خوندی شون یا قبلا؟!


دینی کل تستای گاجو زدم. و خوندم. 
زیستم همینطور. ادبیات رو مهر و ابان خوندم اما یادمه. زبانم که لیسانس مترجمی دارم. 
عربی فقط ترجمه بلدم در حد ۲۰ ۲۲ ممیزنم همیشه. 
سه تا اختصاصی رو میتونم برسونم به ۶۰ ۷۰؟     میخوام برا فیزیک برم کلاس خوبه یا درست نیس؟ خواهش میکنم کمک کنید

----------


## _Hilda_

> دینی کل تستای گاجو زدم. و خوندم. 
> زیستم همینطور. ادبیات رو مهر و ابان خوندم اما یادمه. زبانم که لیسانس مترجمی دارم. 
> عربی فقط ترجمه بلدم در حد ۲۰ ۲۲ ممیزنم همیشه. 
> سه تا اختصاصی رو میتونم برسونم به ۶۰ ۷۰؟     میخوام برا فیزیک برم کلاس خوبه یا درست نیس؟ خواهش میکنم کمک کنید��������������  ����


خیلی هم خوب : )
پیام های خصوصی تون رو چک کنید

----------


## ashkanbahiraie

سلام و عرض ادب
خسته نباشید
اگه همین برنامهریزی‌ رو هم برای‌‌‌بچه های‌نظام جدید‌دارید بنویسید
ممنون میشم خیلی‌واجبه

----------


## _Hilda_

*امیدوارم 10 روز دیگه کسی نباشه دوباره بپرسه از الان میشه؟! 
موفق باشید*

----------


## mahdiehh

سلام من تازه عضو انجمن شدم مرسی که برنامه گذاشتین :Yahoo (8):  ببخشید میگن هر روز باید زیست بخونین پس چی؟

----------


## WickedSick

سلام 
اینکه برنامه نداره :Yahoo (21):  شما برنامه هم میدین؟

----------


## Maja7080

چقدر دلم همچین تاپیکی میخواست.میشه منم شرکت کنم؟کنکوری ریاضی هستم ولی از تنهایی خوندن خسته شدم،بی انگیزه میشم

----------


## _Hilda_

> سلام من تازه عضو انجمن شدم مرسی که برنامه گذاشتین ببخشید میگن هر روز باید زیست بخونین پس چی؟


سلام... 
خوش اومدید : ) 
من از 8 بهمن برنامه رو شروع کردم و دو روز گذاشتم ولی کسی استفاده نکرد برا همین ادامه ندادم... یعنی دوباره بذارمش؟!

----------


## _Hilda_

> چقدر دلم همچین تاپیکی میخواست.میشه منم شرکت کنم؟کنکوری ریاضی هستم ولی از تنهایی خوندن خسته شدم،بی انگیزه میشم


اینجا برنامه رشته تجربی میذارم... 
میتونید تایپیک گزارش مطالعه شرکت کنید 
♡کورس مطالعه نظام قدیم های  ۹۹♡

----------


## mahdiehh

من از برنامه یه شما استفاده میکنم و همچنین برنامه گزینه دو ولی خب ساعت مطالعه خیلی زیاده گداشتین هنوز نتونستم به اون ساعت برسم

----------


## _Hilda_

*امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه ..
دیروز و امروز مشکلی برام پیش اومد ، بابت تاخیر عذر میخوام ...
 برنامه از 8 بهمن شروع شد و چون کسی استقبال و اعلام آمادگی نکرد، ادامه ندادم ... این چند روز که برنامه رو قطع کردم ، تعدادی گفتن که استفاده میکنن پس من برنامه رو به طور کامل تا پایان خرداد ماه میذارم و اگر در طول این مدت سوالی بود میتونید همینجا بپرسید...افرادی که تازه با این تایپیک آشنا شدن،لطفا پست اول رو دقیق مطالعه کنید...
ترتیب مباحث، زمان و تعداد جلساتی که برای هر درس لازم هست رو در پست های مختلف می نویسم ...
مدت زمان هر جلسه :
زیست: 5.30 ساعت _ شیمی: 5 ساعت _ فیزیک: 3.30 ساعت _ ریاضی: 3.30 ساعت _ ادبیات: 1.30 ساعت _ عربی: 2.30 ساعت _ دینی: 2.30 ساعت _ زبان: 45 دقیقه 
اعدادی که در پرانتز،بعدر از زمان لازم برای هر فصل، نوشته شده ؛ تعداد جلسات است ...
ساعت مطالعه بالاست و اوایل به نسبت از هردرس کم کنید ، فرضا از هر درسی 30 دقیقه که جمعا میشه 2 ساعت ... روزی 15 دقیقه اضافه کنید تا به زمانی که برای هر درس گذاشتم برسید...

*

----------


## _Hilda_

*زیست
مولکولی=
زیست2_فصل1: 5.30 ساعت (1)
زیست2_فصل2: 7.45 ساعت (1.5)
زیست4_فصل1: 16.30 ساعت (3)
زیست4_فصل2: 11 ساعت (2)
گیاهی=
زیست2_پایان فصول3 و 6: 7.45 ساعت (1.5)
زیست3_فصل9: 7.45 ساعت (1.5)
زیست3_فصل10: 7.45 ساعت (1.5)
دستگاه های بدن=
زیست2_فصل4: 11 ساعت (2)
زیست2_فصل5: 5.30 ساعت (1)
زیست2_فصل6: 13.15 ساعت (2.5)
زیست2_فصل7: 5.30 ساعت (1)
زیست2_فصل8: 7.45 ساعت (1.5)
زیست3_فصل1: 11 ساعت (2)
زیست3_فصل2: 11 ساعت (2)
زیست3_فصل3: 7.45 ساعت (1.5)
زیست3_فصل4: 7.45 ساعت (1.5)
زیست2_فصل11: 11 ساعت (2)
ژنتیک=
زیست3_فصل5: 5.30 ساعت (1)
زیست3_فصل6: 7.45 ساعت (1.5)
زیست3_فصل7: 5.30 ساعت (19
زیست3_فصل8: 11 ساعت (2)
زیست4_فصل5: 13.15 ساعت (2.5)
متابولیسم=
زیست4_فصل8: 16.30 ساعت (3)
میکروب شناسی=
زیست4_فصل9: 11 ساعت (2)
زیست4_فصل10: 7.45 ساعت (1.5)
زیست4_فصل11: 7.45 ساعت (1.5)
بوم شناسی=
زیست4_فصل3: 7.45 ساعت (1.5)
زیست4_فصل4: 7.45 ساعت (1.5)
زیست4_فصل6: 7.45 ساعت (1.5)
زیست4_فصل7: 5.30 ساعت (1)*

----------


## _Hilda_

*شیمی
شیمی2_فصل1: 17.30 ساعت (3.5)
شیمی2_فصل2: 10 ساعت (2)
شیمی2_فصل3: 7.30 ساعت (1.5)
شیمی2_فصل4: 17.30 ساعت (3.5)
شیمی2_فصل5: 15 ساعت (3)
شیمی3_فصل1: 20 ساعت (4)
شیمی3_فصل2: 17.30 ساعت (3.5)
شیمی3_فصل3: 22.30 ساعت (4.5)
شیمی4_فصل1: 22.30 ساعت (4.5)
شیمی4_فصل2: 22.30 ساعت (4.5)
شیمی4_فصل3: 25 ساعت (5)
شیمی4_فصل4: 25 ساعت (5)*

----------


## _Hilda_

*ریاضی
احتمال: 16.30 ساعت (5)
معادله و نامعادله: 4.45 ساعت (1.5)
تابع: 13 ساعت (4)
معادله درجه2: 8.15 ساعت (2.5)
جزصحیح: 7 ساعت (2)
قدرمطلق: 7 ساعت (2)
تابع نمایی و لگاریتمی: 4.45 ساعت (1.5)
الگو و دنباله: 8.15 ساعت (2.5)
مثلثات: 11.45 ساعت (3.5)
حد: 8.15 ساعت (2.5)
مشتق: 11.45 ساعت (3.5)
کاربرد مشتق: 14 ساعت (4)
مجانب: 4.45 ساعت (1.5)
انتگرال: 10.30 ساعت (3)
ماتریس: 7 ساعت (2)
آمار: 10.30 ساعت (3)*

----------


## _Hilda_

*فیزیک
نور و بازتاب نور: 11.45 ساعت (3.5)
شکست نور و عدسی ها: 14 ساعت (4)
کار و انرژی: 10.30 ساعت (3)
ویژگی های ماده و فشار: 11.45 ساعت (3.5)
قانون گرما و گازها: 15.45 ساعت (4.5)
الکتریسیته ساکن: 14 ساعت (4)
جریان الکتریکی: 15.45 ساعت (4.5)
مغناطیس: 10.30 ساعت (3)
الکترومغناطیس: 10.30 ساعت (3)
حرکت نوسانی: 11.45 ساعت (3.5)
موج مکانیکی: 11.45 ساعت (3.5)
صوت: 10.30 ساعت (3)
امواج الکترومغناطیسی: 10.30 ساعت (3)
فیزیک اتمی: 10.30 ساعت (3)
ساختار هسته: 7 ساعت (2)*

----------


## _Hilda_

*ادبیات 
باید به صورت موضوعی مطالعه شود 
روز اول:
قرابت معنایی: 30 دقیقه
آرایه های ادبی: 25 دقیقه
لغت و املا: 20 دقیقه
تاریخ ادبیات: 15 دقیقه
روز دوم:
قرابت معنایی: 20 دقیقه
آرایه های ادبی: 10 دقیقه
زبان فارسی: 1 ساعت*

----------


## _Hilda_

*عربی
عربی1: هر جلسه دو درس مطالعه و تست زده شود
عربی2 و 3: هر جلسه یک درس مطالعه و تست زده شود*

----------


## _Hilda_

*دینی
هر جلسه دو درس مطالعه و از دو درس گذشته، تست زده شود*

----------


## _Hilda_

*زبان 
حل و بررسی یک ریدینگ و یک کلوز: 15 دقیقه
حفظ لغت: 20 دقیقه
تست لغت: 10 دقیقه*

----------


## _Hilda_

*اگر سوالی پیش اومد، همینجا بپرسید... در اولین فرصت، پاسخ میدم 
موفق باشید*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*سلام . زحمت کشیدین . میگم زیست و به همین ترتیب موضوعی بخونیم یا ترتیبش مهم نیست*

----------


## _Hilda_

> *سلام . زحمت کشیدین . میگم زیست و به همین ترتیب موضوعی بخونیم یا ترتیبش مهم نیست*


سلام... 
به همین ترتیب خونده بشه خیلی بهتره چون دقت کنید اول فصل های مهم و سنگین مطالعه شده

----------

